# Solved: Luxman stereo R1030/1035



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all: I just bought the above 2nd hand. Its a great little machine, wonderful sound!.
All of a sudden I get a crackling noise from the left speaker... sometimes it goes away with a bit of play with the volumn control but the left channel stay off more often than on.

Anyone out there up with this sort of thing?? What I really need is a copy of a service manual so the Techs can sort it out. Got a funny feeling this is going to cost my pension 

This may be the wrong sort of query for this Forum ; if so I'm sorry.
Cheers.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Remember to clean your switches. There are tuner cleaners that will help...


----------



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks ekim68. I suppose the best way would be to take the face off to do the job. I was thinking of giving it a squirt of CRC from the outside but was too scaired.
Thanks for the info. Raef


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.crcindustries.com/crcwebmain/
be careful WHICH product - such as these WOULDN'T be recommended: 
CRC Fuel Injector and Carburetor Cleaner
CRC Cleaner/Degreaser
CRC Brake Parts Cleaner
CRC Industries 05084 Brakleen Brake Parts ...

but they DO make electrical / electronic contact cleaners: 
http://www.crcindustries.com/ei/content/prodcharts.aspx?PID=Panel1_2

MSDS: CRC Electronic Cleaner, 4.5 oz


----------



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Daniel: Will have to find some of that stuff; but first to sort out how to get inside the machine. :>} This should keep me busy for some time!!
Many thanks , regards, Raef


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

*BIG* hammers work real well


----------



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

That will be my last resort! Re donation ----- Will see whats left over from my pension when I've got this problem fixed.. :>} Cheers, Raef


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

raef,
just some miscellaneous info, hope some part of it helps,
company history

Luxman U.S. website

MANUALS: Luxman R-1030/R-1035 Receiver Service Manual

ORDERING: Manual(s) you require including whether you need the owner's manual or service manual

another place selling manuals:
R-1030E, R-1035 - Receiver - service 

just some info:
kamisama - 12-08-2006, 01:41 PM
R-1030, 2x30W, (1978-80)
R-1035, 2x35W, (1978-80)

Facts
In 1984 Alpine acquired the Luxman brand of high-end home stereo equipment from Japanese Lux Corporation, and tried to merge their Alpine home hi-fi brand with the Luxman brand by co-branding the resulting products as Alpine/Luxman. Because of the differences in the way the products were built (Alpine used mainly standard stainless metals and plastics, Luxman used high end exotic metals) and product lines from both brands were branded Alpine/Luxman it created brand confusion in their markets, and nearly destroyed the credibility of the Luxman brand. The company later sold off the Luxman brand in the early 2000s (making Luxman an independent company again) to concentrate fully on the car audio business.

luxman electronics co search


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

raef,
ps to above: ebay too, for the manual, right?


> I suppose the best way would be to take the face off to do the job.


might just remove the knob and use one of those 'little-spray-tubes' you stick in the 'spray-head' that concentrates the 'spray-factor'


----------



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all that info daniel b. Will let you know when I get it going again. Don't hold your breath though. :>} Cheers, Raef


----------



## raef (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi danioel-b. A strange thing!  I think the thought of me taking it's face off made it decide to spring back into life agin. It's been going perfectly for the last two days. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Many thanks for your help. I will mark this post as now solved! Cheers, Raef :up:


----------

